# Man, this franchise blows.



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

You know how frustrating this team is? I've started three different threads today on how they blew, wrote about two pages worth and then simply exited the page. What new can I say about it? All I can say is that, yes, I'm a fan of a team that goes into every season with no chance to compete for a championship or a high lottery pick.

Common sense might say well it's better to be in the middle because anything can happen, but nothing will happen if the GM is afraid to make anything happen. And that's where we're stuck right now. Stefanski doesn't want a salary dump, he wants to make the team better.. but he's afraid to take on Amare Stoudemire because he doesn't want to pair him with Brand. This is despite the fact that Amare is an All-Star starter and is likely to pick up his option next year.

Instead we're stuck here with a guy who wants to keep fans on the edge of their seats anticipating something that'll never come. What he doesn't realize is that you can't convince fans that you can't improve on the product we see on the floor. Be it through talent, chemistry or simply the ability to hit open shots. You couldn't have watched that 28 point drubbing at the hands of a mediocre Heat team and think that (five game winning streak be damned) that the Sixers are headed in any direction at all. Even if they were getting worse it'd be some sign of life, but instead they just float on their level of mediocrity.

All of this for what? The Sixers to land another guy who slipped out of the lottery who is supposedly the steal of the draft. Breaking news here: these guys that are falling aren't going to turn into Kobe Bryant, instead they'll just be another roleplayer who just seems to fit into the menagerie of mediocrity we have here.

While many people are focused on Stefanski, and Jordan losing there jobs.. I want Ed Snider gone. Me wanting that means nothing though.. I want John Wall and/or a championship too but we already know neither of those things are happening either.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. They need fire everyone that is over there.

The New Jersey Nets have a better franchise than they do. It's just said how incredibly poor everything is done.

I still don't understand how is Jason Kapono on the bench and not in the game when you need baskets.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Punk said:


> The New Jersey Nets have a better franchise than they do.


Woah now


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Punk said:


> Yeah, I agree. They need fire everyone that is over there.
> 
> The New Jersey Nets have a better franchise than they do. It's just said how incredibly poor everything is done.
> 
> I still don't understand how is Jason Kapono on the bench and not in the game when you need baskets.


I agree with everything but Kapono. Problem with him is he's a poor fit here so his weaknesses are exaggerated with this team. He's been pretty unproductive for the most part this season. Put him next to Wade, he looks good, put him next to Shaq he looks good, put him on a team with other guys capable of creating in the half court or hitting shots he's good.. put him on a team full of bricklayers who suck in half court? Doesn't work.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh, guess what..

Looks like they're going to stand pat! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

lol. I'm ignoring them right now. Only thing that I can add is that Young and Speights have let me down tremendously.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

ATLien said:


> Woah now


Damn right. They have a future.

All Stars - Devin Harris

Future All Stars - Brook Lopez and John Wall.

Moving to Brooklyn, a shot at getting LeBron James or Joe Johnson.


The Sixers have?.....Holliday....Lou....Ummm?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> lol. I'm ignoring them right now. Only thing that I can add is that Young and Speights have let me down tremendously.


Young has really disappointed me, but Speights? He is what he is. He can go off on any given night, but he'll never be what some people expected him to become.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

ATLien said:


> Woah now


I'll put it this way: both over the last 10 years and right now, I'd rather have been a Nets fan.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Punk said:


> Damn right. They have a future.
> 
> All Stars - Devin Harris
> 
> ...


Exactly. Despite how bad we're doing this year we actually have a nice group of young guys.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Only 3 teams with the worst record since they started this system have won the Lottery ('90, Nets, '03 Cavs, '04 Magic). Bit premature to give them Wall.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

As long as they get one of the top 3 picks, they are fine. Turner or Cousins will work too.

*Teams with capspace come 2010*



> Room For two
> 
> The Miami Heat: $30.67 million
> We should assume Dwyane Wade will opt out of the final year of his $17.15 million contract. That leaves Michael Beasley and Daequan Cook as the only players the Heat are locked into, and their combined contracts total $7.13 million for 2010-11. Miami also has a couple of mid-first-round draft picks (theirs and Toronto's), which would commit them to another $2.5 million. Miami owns a $4.6 million team option on James Jones and a very reasonable $847,000 team option on young point guard Mario Chalmers (hypothetically, let's say they decline the first option and pick up the second). Even after you include roster charges for five players (let's assume the other two roster spots are filled by big names), the Heat have bundles of money to spend (almost $40 million!), enough for two maximum contracts -- so long as Wade is one of them, since he'll count against their cap number. After that, they could still throw max dollars at one of the other marquee names.
> ...


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it a 20 - 25% chance?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There's a better chance that Rosie O'Donnell had a real crush on Tom Cruise than the Sixers have of landing a top three pick.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Young has really disappointed me, but Speights? He is what he is. He can go off on any given night, but he'll never be what some people expected him to become.


People were comparing him to Amare Stoudemire. He's really more like Craig Smith


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Considering I have a sizeable man crush on Craig Smith I can say he's nothing like him. Craig Smith is a hardworking player who rebounds, and does a lot of little things. Speights is really lazy, doesn't hustle, can't rebound and doesn't move too well. I can't think of an apt comparison for him.


----------

